# Help wanted: Chicago Suburbs



## Xpert

We are currently looking for experienced plow drivers and bobcat operators for company owned equipment and also owner/operators of late model plow trucks or bobcats. Plows must be either Vee, Blizzards or straight blades with box wings. Routes around the O'hare area, Northwest suburbs, and Western suburbs. Hours for small storms average around 8 to 10 and upwards of 20+ for larger storms for those who are willing. Hours and routes are flexible. Top pay based on ability and equipment. If interested please call Keith at *708-453-2865*.


----------



## matts lawncare

we might be able to be of some help i am down in nw indiana and there seem to be many ocasions you get snow that we dont if there was ever a big storm and you got behind and we didnt get nething i would have a 3500 v 2500 v 2500 pro plus with wings and a 4500 with wings so i coulndt help full time because we have our own stuff goin on down here but if we dont get snow i would drive


----------



## weeman97

i would be able to operate a bobcat....never pushed snow with one but used to drive one.


----------



## Jube

weeman - 

Where abouts in Il are you? I am looking for skid steer operators at O'Hare and a site in wheaton. You can PM me or call my office at 1.800.531.7153.

Thanks,


----------



## Xpert

matts lawncare said:


> we might be able to be of some help i am down in nw indiana and there seem to be many ocasions you get snow that we dont if there was ever a big storm and you got behind and we didnt get nething i would have a 3500 v 2500 v 2500 pro plus with wings and a 4500 with wings so i coulndt help full time because we have our own stuff goin on down here but if we dont get snow i would drive


Matt, I'm definately interested in talking to you. Give me a call on my cell phone: 224-588-6992.

Keith.


----------



## weeman97

PM on the way.


----------



## weeman97

i'm unable to PM but i am in Palos area on the Southside of chicago bout 45 minutes from o'hare


----------



## 3311

Xpert;312427 said:


> We are currently looking for experienced plow drivers and bobcat operators for company owned equipment and also owner/operators of late model plow trucks or bobcats. Plows must be either Vee, Blizzards or straight blades with box wings. Routes around the O'hare area, Northwest suburbs, and Western suburbs. Hours for small storms average around 8 to 10 and upwards of 20+ for larger storms for those who are willing. Hours and routes are flexible. Top pay based on ability and equipment. If interested please call Keith at *708-453-2865*.


If you need any help in McHenry or Lake county let me know. I have a 1 ton dump with 10' plow and hydro spreader available.


----------



## amendoza83

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow have insurance also have heavy machine experiance
will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected] 
:waving:


----------



## Paul_M

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet

plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need

help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------

